# Trial Lake and Mirror Lake - September 29



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I've caught a lot of fish in the shadow of Hayden Peak and Baldy, but I'd have a tough time remembering a time when I had more fun than yesterday.

I took my wife for her first ever outing with a fly rod and float tube. The drive up the highway was beautiful and the fall colors were in fine form. We got to Trial Lake and were on the water at about 10:30 a.m.. My wife surpasses me in most things she does and this trip was no different. She caught five Rainbows right off with no trouble at all. I had to do my best just to catch up. :mrgreen: By the time we got out for lunch at 1:30, I had 19 bows to the hand and she had 12 of her own. Most were in the 13 - 14 inch category, but the first on a fly rod was a blast for her and I enjoyed the trip every bit as much.
[attachment=2:1j76kyu9]First Fly Rod.JPG[/attachment:1j76kyu9][attachment=1:1j76kyu9]Me.JPG[/attachment:1j76kyu9]
We had lunch at Lost Creek CG and headed to Mirror Lake while the rain clouds made for some cool skies and a cool breeze.
[attachment=0:1j76kyu9]Hayden.JPG[/attachment:1j76kyu9]
We got back in the water at Mirror at 5:00 and kicked for a couple of hours. I landed another 14 fish, all bows but one brookie and my wife had another three. All in all, 5 hours in the water, 48 fish, four deer and a lot of fun!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet report! Its good to see one on the Uintas, havent seen one in a while. Sounds like you guys caught a whole bunch, good pics too. I hope to make it up there one more time before the snow flies. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never been to Mirror Lake and now this makes me want to go EVEN more thanks for the report!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Way to keep the lady interested! I'm glad you were both able to connect with some fish.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

It's always fun the first trip to catch a lot with the fly rod! Good for her, now she will want to go some more. Nice report.


----------



## Leemun (Feb 20, 2008)

I love these little lakes. When I could walk better, I used to hike in to the lakes that are off the beaten path. The fishing can be unbelievable.

I'd be curious to know what you were using at Trial and Mirror Lakes.

--Leemun


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good for you man. I need to pick up a flyrod. Thanks for the report and pics...


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Leemun said:


> I love these little lakes. When I could walk better, I used to hike in to the lakes that are off the beaten path. The fishing can be unbelievable.
> 
> I'd be curious to know what you were using at Trial and Mirror Lakes.
> 
> --Leemun


I started using a white beadhead wooly bugger, but after a few casts with no hits, I switched us both to brown buggers. One with sparkle, one without. Both worked great! I used that same fly all day and it just kept working. Incidentally, it isn't working anymore - at the end of the day all but the dubbing and one or two tail feathers had been stripped off. The fly was hammered.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

i wasnt able to head up there year for are yearly camping trip to mirror lake nice pics and fish.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

way to get the wife out there.. it is very often i see a women on a float tube


----------

